# Sticky  Discussion of steroid sources



## Mingster

There's lots of people pushing the discussion of sources lately, mentioning prices, and online steroid sources.

Please stop.

*https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/73309-uk-musclecouk-posting-rules/?*
*
do=embedhttps://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/297680-discussing-payments-for-steroids/?

do=embed**https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/290457-asking-about-steroid-sites/?do=embed*


----------



## Mingster

I've deleted yet another thread tonight discussing a source.

Lets spell this out simply.

You can post this - 'Is (insert lab name) test e any good?' Or 'Which ( insert lab/s name/s) would be a wise choice for my bulk?'

You cannot post this ffs - 'Has (insert source name) stopped trading?' Or 'Has (insert source name) changed their contact details?' Or 'It's been 5 days since I place my order with (insert source name) and I'm yet to receive my goodies. Is this normal?'

I'm pig sick of deleting these threads and will be handing out warnings for future violations to all posters in such threads apart from those who tell the OP to delete.

Cheers guys. Just show a little common sense please or we won't have a board to post on.


----------



## Mingster

Just to clarify this still further...

When the name of the lab is the same as the name of the source it IS ok to discuss the products themselves. What is NOT ok is to discuss how to get your hands on these products.

What's your experiences with MT tren? is fine.

Is the MT DNP out of stock/Are MT deliveries running late these days?/Will MT replace my bunk cialis? are not fine.


----------



## 3752

I agree with something one of the more sensible members said today and that was about members naming sources and pointing out websites etc.

From now on the following rules apply



You cannot name personnel details of sources this includes addresses


You cannot name websites or hint of websites owned by labs


Any of the above will get you banned if it is suspected you are part of a lab then the lab will be banned

and just to be clear if you whine like a b1tch then prepare to be banned :thumb :thumb


----------

